# help with my rainbow vacuum



## wetzel2nd (Apr 9, 2008)

I needed to replace a bearing in my rainbow D4C. After doing so, I was putting it back together and had forgot how the 3 silver plates and 2 spacers went together. Now, i have no suction and my wife is a little fit to be tied. I would really like to get out of the dog house so if someone could help me I would be greatful. Maybe a diagram or something.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi there

I Googled "Rainbow D4C schimatic" and got a hit within the first 4 -5...

This is one of the manuals - hope it helps to keep out of the doghouse (I know the feeling - we men must stand up for ourselves!) :wave:

http://www.zianet.com/alkone/pdf_text/rd4_en.pdf


----------



## mstock14 (Jun 4, 2008)

I had one of those vacums before I dint really like it for some reason I forget why, but instead I got a Dyson vacum and this was about 4yrs ago and it still runs like brand new.:smile:


----------

